# A Mac app like EditPlus?



## banjo_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

Has anyone here used EditPlus?  It is a great (and cheap) code editing tool and I am trying to find the same thing for the Mac.  The feature I like most is the file tree.   With as many files as I go through in a day, I need it.  Dreamweaver has it, kinda.  The way Macromedia has it set up is a bit silly.  BBEdit does not have that feature at all, so I am in a bit of a conundrum. Anyone have some options?  Anything you like to use?


----------



## riccbhard (Jun 15, 2005)

Try searching the sites under the Macintosh section of this page:
http://www.riccbhard.bravehost.com/downloads.html


----------



## banjo_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

riccbhard said:
			
		

> Try searching the sites under the Macintosh section of this page:
> http://www.riccbhard.bravehost.com/downloads.html



I have already tried those site.  Am I missing an app out there?  Did I over look one on those sites?


----------



## elander (Jun 15, 2005)

If you have installed the Developer Tools, you have XCode, that can handle all sorts of languages. There are also third party plugins that you can add on, a google search will help you find them.

Eclipse is one of the most versatile and widespread code editors around, extremely expandable, with all sorts of add-ons and plug-ins to be found around the 'net.

These two are free, no charge. XCode is on your installation disk(s), and Eclipse can be found on eclipse.org.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm fond of SubEthaEdit (http://www.codingmonkeys.de/subethaedit/).  I don't actually use the collaborative editing part, but it's a cool idea...


----------



## lauredis (Jun 1, 2012)

you can always use crossover and run any windows application on your mac 

editplus btw is running perfectly on lion through crossover


----------

